# Office 2003 Outlook LDAP Directory



## gandulf (Feb 7, 2006)

We just purchase Office 2003 Small Business Edition. I have configured the first PC in the Office and when I opne Outlook a pannel appears asking for information to configure LDAP Directory; I looked on the Web and this appears to have something to do with Ohio State Universtiy. I do not want this link, and would like to remove the request from the opening of Outlook.

Currently the user just cancels out; this is annoying. I looked in the Account set up and this connection is not listed.

Thanks for any help - Gandulf


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

LDAP stands for Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. It is used to find email address that aren't in your local address book or in company-wide address books (GAL). It sounds like you don't need it. Here is a KB article that describes how to disable it:

*From the Article:*
If you are not using Internet directory services (LDAP), remove the LDAP address book. To do so:
1. Start Outlook (if it is not already started). 
2. On the Tools menu, click E-mail Accounts. 
3. Under Directory, click View or change existing directories or address books, and then click Next. 
4. Under Directories and Address Books box, click the LDAP address book that you want to remove, and then click Remove. 
5. Click Finish. 
6. Quit, and then restart Outlook.


----------



## gandulf (Feb 7, 2006)

*LDAP Gone*

Thanks - I thought I had looked there but duh, there it was.

Thanks - Gandulf


----------

